# Paul Mealor: A Tender Light



## eljr

Tenebrae / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Mealor / Nigel Short
Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Release Date November 7, 2011
Duration01:09:57
Genre
Classical
Easy Listening
Styles
Choral

4

Track Listing
Title/Composer	Performer	Time	
1	
Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
3:17	
2	
Lady When I Behold the Roses Sprouting
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
3:14	
3	
Upon a Bank With Roses
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
1:38	
4	
A Spotless Rose
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
4:43	
5	
She Walks in Beauty
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
4:47	
6	
O Vos Omnes
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
5:16	
7	
Stabat Mater
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
7:02	
8	
Stabat Mater
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
6:07	
9	
Stabat Mater
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
4:30	
10	
Stabat Mater
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
5:44	
11	
Salvator Mundi: Greater Love
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
6:17	
12	
Locus Iste
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
6:28	
13	
Ave Maria
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
6:59	
14	
Ubi Caritas
Paul Mealor / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Nigel Short / Tenebrae
3:55


----------



## Joe B

You can't go wrong having this in your music collection.


----------



## eljr

Joe B;bt4396 said:


> You can't go wrong having this in your music collection.


This is the second performance of Mealor's Stabat Mater I own. I have my eye on a 3rd.

Thanks again!


----------

